# The London Coffee Festival 2016 - anyone going?



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Apologies if there's a thread for this already (I'm blind sometimes), curious if any CFUK members are planning to attend?

I'll probably make an appearance, not sure which day though.

Cheers,

T.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be there both industry days.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I think I'm doing all 4 days again. Depends on what I end up doing.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

We are going on the Friday and having the tasting menu.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm going for the middle session (1 - 4pm?) on Sunday.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll be there with my old man for the middle session on Saturday. Never been before so unsure of what to expect. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> I'll be there with my old man for the middle session on Saturday. Never been before so unsure of what to expect. I'm looking forward to it.


Loads of coffee, machines, people and food. When I went it felt a bit flat for the first 40 minutes or so and then everybody starts to get the caffeine injection. There were a lot of roasters not all offering free but quite cheap prices for a drink and some demos of brewing and different things. I really enjoyed last year just came out a bit shaky from espresso overload


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's the sort of thing I fancy, but London really isn't my cup of tea... Is it worth a trip down for a general nosy round? Is there an equivalent for us grim northerners? I get the impression coffee culture is very different in London to much of the rest of the UK?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

On topic - Im going to the LCF again - with our daughter - for all day Saturday and I imagine I will be wearing my CFUK T-shirt with pride.

Missy - it is well worth going from my point of view - but probably in November there will Cup North again, in Manchester, and last year that was brilliant - a big focus on beans not machines, relaxed, friendly and lots of Forum members.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

one or possibly both industry days


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm booked for the Saturday morning session. Focussing on the roasters mainly but I'm sure for the 30 mins I'll gravitate towards the food!


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

It's in my diary to go on either Saturday or Sunday but I've not bought tickets yet.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

I booked in, had a good afternoon there last year, there's a code doing the rounds on London Underground at the moment 'TUBE16' will get you 2 tickets for £20, rather than the standard £30...


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll be there with my other half for the Saturday morning session. Looking forward to it, always fun looking at all the lovely hardware! Nice to meet up with members for a wee hello too


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, what is the difference between normal days and industry days?

T.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm there on Friday trade day


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Missy said:


> It's the sort of thing I fancy, but London really isn't my cup of tea... Is it worth a trip down for a general nosy round? Is there an equivalent for us grim northerners? I get the impression coffee culture is very different in London to much of the rest of the UK?


Cup north! http://cupnorth.co.uk/


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm there Thursday and Friday and hopefully in the La Marzocco latte art throwdown on the Friday night!


----------



## jeanie (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm also debating as to whether to make the trip to London for it. Never been but why not?! Two full days filled with all things coffee...can't really go wrong!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stevie said:


> I'm there Thursday and Friday and hopefully in the La Marzocco latte art throwdown on the Friday night!


Is it an open to all affair? If so, I'll sling some milk!


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Is it an open to all affair? If so, I'll sling some milk!


The prize is s Linea mini!


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I got a couple of freebie tickets for the Thursday -industry day.

Is it worth going as a home consumer on Thursday ?

or better to try pay cheap for some tickets on a public open day ?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be there Thu myself, probably just a short visit, but happy to grab a coffee with other CFUK members









T.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Will be there too round Saturday morning/lunch time. Want to try and go to the palette development tutorial


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Turns out I've got a family thing going on that weekend, so it's likely that I'll only be there Thursday and a chunk of friday.

Damn...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Are both coffee masters *and* UKBC finals taking place at coffee fest this year?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brian has produced a helpful preview:

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2016/03/26/london-coffee-festival-2016-preview/


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll probably arrive at around 12:00 on Thursday, aiming to be there for around 2hrs maybe as I've got other places to be later on. I'm guessing I'll be mostly hovering around the LM stand, tall bloke with glasses and trousers which are a tad on the short side (don't ask), happy to have a chat with anyone, grab a brew / water etc.

T.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Easy way to spot other CFUK Members - T-shirts available to purchase

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29090-Forum-T-Shirts-Available-order-now

£19.50 each delivered to you

XL - 2

L - 7

Limited stock remaining - get in quick


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll probably be the drunk one as round the TA stalls again, maybe brewing with a couple of stalls but don't hold your breath. The Friday night is gonna be one EPIC party if I am involved though!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Are both coffee masters *and* UKBC finals taking place at coffee fest this year?


"After an absence of a year, the UK Barista Championships make a welcome return to the London Coffee Festival. There's the Brewer's Cup on Thursday and Friday while the UKBCs themselves are back on Saturday and Sunday."

Taken from the link Phil104 posted above.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Masters are where it's at though


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Saturday afternoon session with my daughter. No easy means of identification for me, but if I see anyone obviously attired I'll nip over and say hello.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I'll be there both industry days.


 @Scotford. I'll be there on Friday if you want to meet up at one of the stands and cage some free espresso









BTW I don't look like Dougal but I do wear Malcolm X style glasses, lots of visible tattoos and a fairly shaggy beard. That description probably won't help distinguish me from the hipster @@@@s. At least I won't be wearing a trucker hat.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Dallah said:


> That description probably won't help distinguish me from the hipster @@@@s. At least I won't be wearing a trucker hat.


Looks like I'll be dressing waaay down to meet you then...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I might try to come for a bit on the Friday. What time y'all there?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Jon said:


> I might try to come for a bit on the Friday. What time y'all there?


Most of the day


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Looks like I'll be dressing waaay down to meet you then...


Am I supposed to wear something other than jeans, a band t-shirt and a beanie hat?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Dallah said:


> Am I supposed to wear something other than jeans, a band t-shirt and a beanie hat?


Well, plaid, a beard and a mustache couldn't hurt


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dallah said:


> Am I supposed to wear something other than jeans, a band t-shirt and a beanie hat?


Footwear probably a good idea, don't think the floors overly comfortable


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Footwear probably a good idea, don't think the floors overly comfortable


That moment when you are in an office/lab and see someone's shoes but no one around them. Might have been @ridland's!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Is it an open to all affair? If so, I'll sling some milk!


Find the info on the la marzocco blog or Facebook page. You can to email your intent to enter to them, and me and my friends still haven't heard anything back it doesn't seem to be organised that well. They're giving the winner a LM lines mini though!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

PPapa said:


> That moment when you are in an office/lab and see someone's shoes but no one around them. Might have been @ridland's!


Crocs


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Crocs


Are great.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Are great.


Get out


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

PPapa said:


> Are great.


Real life ones = yes. Footwear = hmmm not so much.



Scotford said:


> Crocs


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Get out


*Puts the 6 year old Crocs in the corner and goes barefoot to Starbucks as their mugs are large enough to hold all my tears*


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Uuurgh, stinky Crocs. Isn't there some sort of health scare around the chemicals leaching from the plastic and into the skin with long term wearing? Or was that an urban myth?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Uuurgh, stinky Crocs. Isn't there some sort of health scare around the chemicals leaching from the plastic and into the skin with long term wearing? Or was that an urban myth?


I'm sure the health scare has been resolved:

'Best to stay one step ahead and stick to sandals that aren't made of softened mystery plastics. Crocs won't tell us what their shoes are made of, just that they're a "cross-link closed-cell resin." But customer service reps did tell me they're free of plasticizers such as phthalates, as well as flame retardants. Keen, Teva and iPlay kids' sandals tell you the parts in contact with bare feet are made of what is widely assumed is safer EVA (also used in baby pacificers).'

Even if they won't give you cancer you are at ever present risk of 'shoe entrapment' - when your (not yours personally - nor mine) Crocs get stuck in escalators.

So, to get back on topic, I'll be the one at the LCF wearing my Forum T and definitely no Crocs.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nadine and I will be in our forum tees as well

Definitely not wearing crocs either


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Uuurgh, stinky Crocs. Isn't there some sort of health scare around the chemicals leaching from the plastic and into the skin with long term wearing? Or was that an urban myth?


Dunno, but I don't really care about such things too much.

I actually can't wear many shoes with thin sole due to flat feet ('fallen arches') and I used to get some painful cramps. So many slippers are out too, but crocs work really well at home. I guess I'm being paranoid now and grew out of that many years ago. Walking 155km in 3 days seemed to cause no cramps after all. Just some blisters...


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I will be working this on the bewleys stand. Feel free to come feed me !


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow you walked 155km in crocs? If I did that I think it would give me fallen arches. I do sympathise if that's what you have though - probably the only legitimate reason for wearing them. When I was a kid they thought I might be in danger of developing fallen arches and used to make me put my feet in a tub of water and electrodes which was highly unpleasant at the time. Saved me from Crocs though so maybe it was worth it!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Wow you walked 155km in crocs? If I did that I think it would give me fallen arches.


Lol no, sorry for confusion. That was done in winter mountaineering boots, 1.6kg a pair or so. Plenty of support, just heavy and not so flexible! We've done c. 4000m of total ascent, too.

My mate had taken some Scottish remedy, whiskey and painkillers. Unlike me, he is Scottish, so that was something he has done before...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha my bad! Those boots do look pretty heavy. I'd be wanting to 'slip into something more comfortable' after a long hike in those. I do miss mountain walking.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Hahaha my bad! Those boots do look pretty heavy. I'd be wanting to 'slip into something more comfortable' after a long hike in those. I do miss mountain walking.


The ones in picture are 1.95kg a pair (according to the specs). Stiff as hell, too. They haven't been designed for walking, though. Ice climbing and stuff.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Walked through plenty of ice and done a bit of climbing but somehow never at the same time. My mate did Mont Blanc in a pair of those like in your pic!


----------



## williemurphy (Apr 3, 2016)

now running Ultimate coffee day April 2016 in London


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm now definitely going friday, from about 11am-5pm. Will probably not be wearing anything distinguishing except for my face... but can probably be found hovering around the loring stand and beer area


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Use code SIGLCF if you want a free ticket for the trade day on Thursday courtesy of Ikawa sample roasters. You're welcome!


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Just what I was after thanks Stevie.


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/news/london-coffee-festival-what-we-re-up-to-.php

Just thought I'd share this with forum folk -

"During the festival we're looking forward to serving flights of our team's UKBC nationals coffees at our café on Charlotte Road in Shoreditch. These are the actual three drinks the judges will be being served by Dan Fellows, William Pitts and Jesse Dodkins.

Beside those you'll also have a chance to taste Jack Henderson, Ed Greenall and Joshua Tarlo's Brewers Cup finalist coffees.

You can also drink or take home our Special Edition Panamanian Mama Cata Geisha and buy our UKBC Competition Set."

Some really exciting stuff happening at Charlotte road from Thursday, for those that haven't been - we have a custom La marzocco strada, kalita led brew bar using an EK, 2 espresso options from Mythos grinders and tasty batch brew. All our baristas would be happy to talk coffee with anyone who goes across. My advice would be to go round the corner to bread ahead and get a donut for afters.


----------



## MChild (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm going on Thursday


----------



## MChild (Feb 13, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Easy way to spot other CFUK Members - T-shirts available to purchase
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29090-Forum-T-Shirts-Available-order-now
> 
> ...


hahah, XL or L! You wouldn't be able to see me - I'd desapear inside that!!!


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone going on Friday?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Easy way to spot other CFUK Members - T-shirts available to purchase
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29090-Forum-T-Shirts-Available-order-now
> 
> ...





MChild said:


> hahah, XL or L! You wouldn't be able to see me - I'd desapear inside that!!!


haha XL or L? You wouldn't want to see me in those! I like to think I'm just like Vin Diesel, triple X, but it's only in the sense that it's XXXL or higher for me at the moment (where did I put that link to the corporate gym membership?)


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

dancing james said:


> Anyone going on Friday?


yep


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Going to bring the Missus along on Sunday. It is her birthday after all.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dancing james said:


> Anyone going on Friday?


Yeah I am / @Glenn is / @Scotford is / @dallah is I believe. Think I saw a few more too.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm going Friday as well


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Scotford will be loitering somewhere with intent.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn its busy...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Someone needs to pop by the maxwell dudes stand and taste the nespresso style pod drinks and report back...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Someone needs to pop by the maxwell dudes stand and taste the nespresso style pod drinks and report back...


I'm sure that there will be someone happy to take one for the Forum - I'll pop by in any case but I imagine by Saturday the demand will have been such that there will be none left.


----------



## MChild (Feb 13, 2016)

And me











Jon said:


> Yeah I am / @Glenn is / @Scotford is / @dallah is I believe. Think I saw a few more too.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Someone needs to pop by the maxwell dudes stand and taste the nespresso style pod drinks and report back...


That is on my list of to dos

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

It certainly was busy for a 'trade day' - got knows what the other days are going to be like


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Stevie said:


> It certainly was busy for a 'trade day' - got knows what the other days are going to be like


Oh no, I'm not very good with crowds (I just get irritable) apologies in advance if I lash out at any fellow forum members...Sunday (starting 1pm session).


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Starbucks stand was interesting. Surprising, but interesting.

Square Mile are their with the canteen. Great idea and the Sweetshop soft serve ice cream... oh god... I want more!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Any chance of some photos of anything cool/interesting for those of us that are not attending please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll take my camera for a walk tomorrow

Here's a link to some coffee photos while you wait


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks @Glenn I'd love to see pics too!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Scotford will be bounding about most of the afternoon tomorrow and then at the OOTB party all Saturday evening then returning Sunday for some (more than likely) much needed caffeine intake.

Anyone who fancies trying to outdrink me at the True Artisan Cafe is welcome to bring. it. on!!!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

If it wasn't for my bloody CFA exam.. oh well, hopefully next year.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

bronc said:


> If it wasn't for my bloody CFA exam.. oh well, hopefully next year.


No pressure on you, but didn't I see record numbers passing last CFA?


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

I will be there in the PM and might bring one of the reveations to do my own cupping from, call me the coffee whisperer if you may


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

PeterL said:


> I will be there in the PM and might bring one of the reveations to do my own cupping from, call me the coffee whisperer if you may


Which PM - today (Friday) or&#8230;.?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Asgross said:


> No pressure on you, but didn't I see record numbers passing last CFA?


Yes, I think so. But the pass rate is still around 50% and you need 300ish hours study time to have a chance of passing. Not very nice when you work full-time :/ And Level 3 is so, so boring..


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Good luck

but I'm sure you'll be on the right side of the 50%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Which PM - today (Friday) or&#8230;.?


Today


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Arrived

not very busy

- Starbucks are not going away !m

However there is hope :-

Small batch

Union

Coffee hit

Climpsons

All really helpfully and knowledgable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Just arriving in a few minutes where is everyone? @Glenn @Scotford

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Jon said:


> Just arriving in a few minutes where is everyone? @Glenn @Scotford
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


On my way. Work ran late

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Back home after a caffeine fuelled day.

Not many photos, but lots of discussion with some of the trade's finest baristas and suppliers.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Not many photos


Waits patiently for them to appear...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> On my way. Work ran late
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


Hi - sorry I didn't get to meet you! Saw Glenn. I tried to reply earlier but tapatalk is being silly.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

True Artisan area. Find us:










-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Spot the hip barista(s)!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Peak









Cameron


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

4 stands that caught my eye at the London Coffee Festival this year









Ceroffee Roaster on the U-Select stand

£7900 or lease from £75 per week

600g drum - electric roaster









Conti Lever Espresso Machine









Hauck Tampers









Minor Figures Cold Brew packaging


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

European Coffee Trip are posting video updates:


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That Conti machine is properly ugly up close.

As is the strada AV. Which is basically a PB (plus a huge pricetag) according to a couple of LM staff.

Even the new Faema is a bit gross looking. But it does work like a dream.

Glad to see that the Peak has been massively improved too. Interesting things are going to happen with that.

A good friend of mine came second in the Coffee Masters heats too. Her first ever competition and she is KILLING it!!!

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Also @aodstratford look who I bumped into!!!










-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I've just seen a video of a Compak dosing funnel to fit the E8 instead of a hopper. Anyone at the festival able to see if Compak are selling them, and for how much?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I'll be at that stand tomorrow, and kinda interested myself, so will let you know then. Might be a little late, mind


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Watching it all live - enjoying the coverage.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I went today from 10-1.

Pics:

https://goo.gl/photos/SE29uNhjcyr1JAeC7


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was there most of the day sporting my CFUK T and somehow missed any other forum member who was there. Had a great time although the sound system was overly intrusive. Will post a photo of one of my highlight moments later. Also, by the time I got there, Maxwell had run out of pods. Seemed to be one of the trends this year along with the rise and rise of cold brew.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> I was there most of the day sporting my CFUK T and somehow missed any other forum member who was there.


Maybe they saw you and did a runner Phil


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just got home from doing a shift for Ozone. Could of/should of gone to the La Marzocco/Ozone after party but being a bore I'm going to bed with a nice cup of cocoa.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

For those that attended, what exactly was in the standard and VIP LCF tote bags this year?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

40 minutes queuing this afternoon...worth the wait...highlights for me - Mr Colonna's Rwanda as an espresso, and just about everything from what seem to be relative newcomers (in the UK) 'The Roasting Party' - new to me at least. Also Mr Blacks cold brew liquor was also something to behold.

Think I might try the trade days next time, our first 60 mins was a bit like the crush onto a rush hour train.

Wound the afternoon/evening down with a trip to the 'East London Liquor Company' for tasting of their small batch gins. Also recommended.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> For those that attended, what exactly was in the standard and VIP LCF tote bags this year?


nothing of much substance in the standard bag...the bags carried the beans we bought, the cards we collected and the notes we wrote!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Daren said:


> Maybe they saw you and did a runner Phil


Sob&#8230;.sob&#8230;.sob&#8230;.but quite a few people were very nice to me&#8230;..


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If anyone is going on Sunday and willing to buy a T shirt for me (I'll obviously pay for it) from the Department of Brewology in the Milk and Sugarzone , please PM me&#8230;..


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Phil104 aka the coffee t-shirt guy, lol!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Phil104 aka the coffee t-shirt guy, lol!


I must change my Forum name..... @UncleJake has generously offered to pick one up.

The VIP bag included a copy of the 2016 London Coffee Guide, a miniature of Baileys and a Minor Figures Cold Brew, which may not have been in the standard pack plus a token for a coffee cocktail in the Volcano run VIP lounge bar. It also meant less of a queue to get in.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Coffee t-shirt guy with the mighty Frank and the highlight of the machines part of the show.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Is that Frank as in Terranova?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It is, Frank Durra, there as Titus grind.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

More coffee porn from Durra and Liepertz:


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I might have been able to afford this&#8230;..


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome gear - Terranova is a master...


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Heading there shortly - have to drive due to picking stuff up later - I'm assuming it's madness to expect to park anywhere near there?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

London coffee festival probably perfect place to shift this kind of high end gear


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleJake said:


> Heading there shortly - have to drive due to picking stuff up later - I'm assuming it's madness to expect to park anywhere near there?


You might manage a side street round Shoreditch High Street.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Bugger. Sorry @Phil104. My bloody tickets are for yesterday. I've emailed hoping for a transfer but the auto-reply saying 'no transfers' is a little ominous. Apologies - it looks like I can't pick up that T. And, more importantly, I've wasted my time drinking decaf all morning.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleJake said:


> Bugger. Sorry @Phil104. My bloody tickets are for yesterday. I've emailed hoping for a transfer but the auto-reply saying 'no transfers' is a little ominous. Apologies - it looks like I can't pick up that T. And, more importantly, I've wasted my time drinking decaf all morning.


Ah - happens to the best of us @UncleJake and I'm more sorry for you missing the LCF experience (and putting up with a morning of decaf).


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't clock you either, Phil! I felt it was the best organised festival so far, I really liked the more open, spacious layout and the what seemed easier process of drifting between floors. I missed the pods and agreed, the cold brew offerings were everywhere! Something that I'm not really much of a fan of... At least to buy bottled stuff that is.


----------



## newmiyamoto (Apr 10, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> More coffee porn from Durra and Liepertz:


Frank was a gent, he walked me through the machine and gave me a walk through of the pricing (starts at ~€5k for the base model if you buy it direct). A beautiful piece of engineering.



DoubleShot said:


> For those that attended, what exactly was in the standard and VIP LCF tote bags this year?


Did VIP on Friday, the bag had a copy of the 2016 edition of The London Coffee Guide, a copy of Caffeine, A mini bottle of Baileys, some samples of terrible "chai" and coffee along with some other magazines. Some bags also had a carton of Minor Figures Cold Brew Coffee (who wouldn't even make my top 3 cold brews at the show).

Did anyone who went pick up the 25% off at hario online code? I can't seem to find mine ~_~


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

From the sounds of it, plumping the extra outlay for a VIP ticket over a standard one (for non Industry folk) mainly saves on some queuing plus gives you all day access?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

A few random photos:

http://i.imgur.com/bv0L7vG.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/rKgG7em.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/EKdgyWg.jpg

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

newmiyamoto said:


> Frank was a gent, he walked me through the machine and gave me a walk through of the pricing (starts at ~€5k for the base model if you buy it direct). A beautiful piece of engineering.
> 
> Did VIP on Friday, the bag had a copy of the 2016 edition of The London Coffee Guide, a copy of Caffeine, A mini bottle of Baileys, some samples of terrible "chai" and coffee along with some other magazines. Some bags also had a carton of Minor Figures Cold Brew Coffee (who wouldn't even make my top 3 cold brews at the show).
> 
> Did anyone who went pick up the 25% off at hario online code? I can't seem to find mine ~_~


Lcf2016


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

spune said:


> I didn't clock you either, Phil! I felt it was the best organised festival so far, I really liked the more open, spacious layout and the what seemed easier process of drifting between floors. I missed the pods and agreed, the cold brew offerings were everywhere! Something that I'm not really much of a fan of... At least to buy bottled stuff that is.


 Sorry I didn't see you, too - because unlike Daren's theory - I'm sure that you would have said hello. Did you visit the Small Batch stand?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

@jlarkin love those pics. Its fascinating how differently brands within one field market themselves.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha yeah i would have piped up! I didn't sadly, although had a nose towards the end. Did you?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

And finally, the only coffee I bought from the festival - really enjoyed the Rwandan as a V60. A roaster all the way from Oslo so figured probably worth a try

http://i.imgur.com/wzcr0wi.jpg









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope he's sending you some coffee !


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

aodstratford said:


> Hope he's sending you some coffee !


I'm actually lining them up to be our guest batch brew for a month over summer.

On a different note, did anyone else watch the finals of Coffee Masters? How tense was it! Massive congrats to Yuko on her first ever competition and placing so high against Mr Morrow of all people. I'll be buying her a drink this week!

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

went yesterday for the first time thought it was great.

drank so much coffee!! probably 10 or so espressos...

bought some lovely beans and am now really tempted to upgrade my machine to something better as a result of seeing all the shiny stuff on show


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, got my Brewista scales swapped by Coffeehit. Also, got a new battery cover with it. Basically it's stronger and may seal better. Good start.

More interestingly, learnt that there's a second version incoming. Defaults to Hand2, rechargeable battery, silicone mat for the top, plastic layer between scales top and internals and a couple of other software things. Think they said August...

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Flibster said:


> Oh yeah, got my Brewista scales swapped by Coffeehit. Also, got a new battery cover with it. Basically it's stronger and may seal better. Good start.
> 
> More interestingly, learnt that there's a second version incoming. Defaults to Hand2, rechargeable battery, silicone mat for the top, plastic layer between scales top and internals and a couple of other software things. Think they said August...
> 
> Sounds good to me.


I'd like to see them recharge using cordless power via Power Mat or the likes. This'd enable them to completely seal in the internals. I have to keep my driptray set in the plastic case lined with blueroll as residual steam plays havoc from underneath.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

For those working there: It must have been a surreal experience dealing with meth-head customers for 4 days straight?

Everyone I met was talking fast and generally wasted on coffee.

It took me a day to come down from my 12 espresso's, god knows my wife was ready to kill me by 2AM but I have concluded "there is no such thing as too much good coffee"


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Thats funny, by about midnight I had concluded the exact opposite.

There is too much of a good thing. Ow.

I think I'm still recovering a bit now...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I'd like to see them recharge using cordless power via Power Mat or the likes. This'd enable them to completely seal in the internals. I have to keep my driptray set in the plastic case lined with blueroll as residual steam plays havoc from underneath.
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


That's a very good idea indeed!


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Thats funny, by about midnight I had concluded the exact opposite.
> 
> There is too much of a good thing. Ow.
> 
> I think I'm still recovering a bit now...


My wife's comment "I don't think I could wipe that stupid grin off your face with the back of a spade" at 2AM.....


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

http://e71.faema.com/

Did anyone see this at the festival?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

bronc said:


> http://e71.faema.com/
> 
> Did anyone see this at the festival?


Yeah the Caravan stall had one. The same one that they trialled at Kings Cross for a while. Their baristas are really keen on it and said it kept up in 100kg+ conditions.

I think it is ugly as sin, personally.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

Was bouncing off the walls on the Sunday, I think I overdid the espresso hits while there, but with so many things to try out it was well worth it 

I was expecting to see more stalls selling bits and pieces so missed out there as always good to come away with something from these things, and am glad I hadn't waited for it before buying my machine as didn't really feel like it was a great place to try out consumer units to see if you like them as a bit manic and not all manufacturers were there to show their stuff off like that.

Worth going to, in future anyone thinking about going needs to book in advance as they sold out very quickly, and be prepared for a long queue to get in even if you have a ticket.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Andythepole said:


> Worth going to, in future anyone thinking about going needs to book in advance as they sold out very quickly, and be prepared for a long queue to get in even if you have a ticket.


Much less queue with a VIP ticket (in advance worth it of ales frantic experience), and I assume little queue at all on the industry days.


----------

